# Feedback Ausgabe 07/2008



## potzblitz (31. Mai 2008)

Mal wieder auf den ersten Überflug sehr Informativ 

* Hab aber gleich mal ne Frage wieso zwei extended Ausgaben 06/2008 & 07/2008 hintereinander sind
*
Werde erstmal die DVD im Laufwerk legen und die mehr als 2GB Videos sichten. Der Artikel mit den neuen Intel-Boards kommt genau passend für mich, da ich mir ein neues zulegen wollte


----------



## Lee (31. Mai 2008)

Imo gibts immer ne extended Ausgabe. Ich alls Extended Abonnent habe schon lange keine normale mehr in der Hand gehalten


----------



## potzblitz (1. Juni 2008)

Oh  ist mir nie aufgefallen ist ja wirklich jeden Monat. War im Glauben das die alle zwei bis drei Monate erscheint.War das nicht am Anfang so? Ich Denke das ich den hinteren Teil in letzter Zeit übersehe, da es doch meist zusammenfassungen aus den vorherigen Heften sind


----------



## Player007 (1. Juni 2008)

Das stand glaub ich bei Ausgabe 04 oder 05 bei dem Editioral drinne.

Besonders gut finde ich das Külungsspezial, sonst finde ich die Ausgabe gelungen.

Gruß


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Juni 2008)

Ich durchforste gerade die Videos auf der Dvd. Das Video mit der Wärmebildkamera ist sehr aufschlussreich und amüsant. Kollege Falk mit guten 35°C leicht unterkühlt, was? 

Eure Videos, bei denen Daniel W. von der Ferne gefilmt wird, sind leider immer etwas leiser. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja auf ein Mikrofon umstöpseln.

Das Video mit der Gigabyte Fab gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Ich forsche weiter


----------



## Mayday21 (6. Juni 2008)

Ich hab eine Frage zum Artikel "*Stille Giganten*" (S.52 f.):
Ihr sprecht hier von der Delta-Kühlleistung. Allerdings sind bei euch hier die höheren Werte schlechter als die niedrigeren. 
Nun habe ich aber mal gelernt, das ein Delta in der Mathematik eine Differenz ist. Für die Kühlleistung würde das bedeuten, je höher das Delta, desto besser (weil effektiver) wäre der Kühler.
Mir erscheinen die Werte verkehrt. Das was ihr angebt, sind doch die tatsächlichen Betriebstemperaturen und keine Delta-Temperaturen, oder?

Ich vermute ihr wollt sowas zum Ausdruck bringen wie "Temperatur unter Berücksichtigung der Umgebungstemperatur", oder?


Edit:
Jetzt weiß ich, was ihr meint (CPU-Temp - Lufttemp = vergleichbare Mess-Temp). 
Dennoch ist der Begriff Delta-Kühlleistung meiner Meinung nach wenigstens unglücklich, wenn nicht sogar falsch gewählt.


Im Übrigen bin ich verwundert, daß in der Tabelle nicht mehr - wie früher schon mal - das Gewicht der Kühler farblich markiert, wenn dieses ein gewisses Limit überschreitet. Über 1,3 kg für den Scythe Orochi sind einfach zu viel, sowas würde ich niemals montieren.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. Juni 2008)

Mayday21 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Jetzt weiß ich, was ihr meint (CPU-Temp - Lufttemp = vergleichbare Mess-Temp).
> Dennoch ist der Begriff Delta-Kühlleistung meiner Meinung nach wenigstens unglücklich, wenn nicht sogar falsch gewählt.



Nein der Begriff Delta ist physikalisch und mathematisch gesehen vollkommen korrekt. Ein Delta gibt immer eine Differenz von mind. zwei Werten an. Je geringer dieses Delta ist, desto geringer ist auch der absolute Wert. In dem Fall die Temperatur 
In der Schule und beim Studium haben wir so Etwas auch immer als Delta bezeichnet. In jedem Tafelwerk/Formelsammlung steht so etwas auch immer als Delta 

@ Heft
Ich bin erst bei der Hälfte aber es waren wieder ein paar interessante Sachen dabei (P45, "Kleine Helfer" und die Fotos mit der IR Kamera absolut Top ).
Das Retrovideo ist mal wieder der Hammer; FX 5200 mit Warnhinweis: "Schnarchlahmes Drecksding" rofl 
Allerdings fällt euer Video Gigabyte-Fab-Tour viel zu laut aus im Vergleich zu den anderen Videos mir hats fast die Ohren vom Stamm gehauen als ich das Video mit der Lautstärke geguckt habe mit der ich eure anderen angesehen hab.

So werd noch ein bissl weiter lesen 

MFG


----------



## freakywilli3 (6. Juni 2008)

Finde die neue ausgabe auch nicht schlecht nur finde ich das AMD/ATI in den letzten ausgaben zu kurz kommt. Ich würde mir mal mehr diesbezüglich wünschen ansonsten erste sahne weiter so


----------



## potzblitz (7. Juni 2008)

Hab mal ne Frage zur *Bigfoot Killer NIC K1* auf Seite 107, kann man Sie ohne Probleme auf 400Mhz hoch Takten und jeden x-beliebigen Kühler verbauen? Da die Lochbohrungen für die Montage eines Kühlers ja vorhanden sind ?


----------



## Henner (9. Juni 2008)

Mayday21 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen bin ich verwundert, daß in der Tabelle nicht mehr - wie früher schon mal - das Gewicht der Kühler farblich markiert, wenn dieses ein gewisses Limit überschreitet.


Guter Punkt - beim nächsten Mal gibt's wieder farbliche Markierungen für das höchste und das niedrigste Gewicht im Test.


----------



## xTc (9. Juni 2008)

Ersteinmal ne gute Asugabe. 

Habe eine Frage zu Eurem Mainboardtest. Und zwar zum P5Q Deluxe. Dort schreibt Ihr, das der dritte PCIe-Slot auch mit 8 Lanes angeschlossen ist. Meine Frage ist, ob der Slot mit PCI-E 2.0 angebunden ist oder nur 1.1?

Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt habe ich aber trotzdem, 40 Seiten Werbung. Das ist "etwas" zu viel.  Etwas weniger würde es doch auch tun?


----------



## Mayday21 (9. Juni 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Nein der Begriff Delta ist physikalisch und mathematisch gesehen vollkommen korrekt. Ein Delta gibt immer eine Differenz von mind. zwei Werten an. Je geringer dieses Delta ist, desto geringer ist auch der absolute Wert. In dem Fall die Temperatur
> In der Schule und beim Studium haben wir so Etwas auch immer als Delta bezeichnet. In jedem Tafelwerk/Formelsammlung steht so etwas auch immer als Delta


Deine Ausführung sind allesamt richtig. Dennoch verstehe ich unter einer "Delta-Kühlleistung" etwas anderes. Für mich ist das die Größe in °C, um die ein Kühler (oder ein anderes Kühlgerät) die Temperatur senken kann. Und hier wäre ein größerer Wert besser.
Vielleicht bin ich ja auch der einzige, dem es so geht ...


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juni 2008)

Mir ist gerade was (unwichtiges) aufgefallen im Grafikkartentest mit 70 Grakas.

Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr da für eine X800 im 3DMark06 getestet habt, aber die ist mal richtig lahm. Hatte auch eine X800 von Sapphire.

Und die hat es nicht übertaktet auf 1300 Punkte geschafft und das mit einem P4.

789 ist doch ein bisschen wenig.


----------



## TALON-ONE (21. Juni 2008)

Zu Artikel Aufrüst-Tagebuch: Festplatte v. Lars Craemer

Schönes HowTo um nachträglich in den Genuß von NCQ und E-SATA Hotplug zu kommen.
Er hätte allerdings erwähnen können, daß es unter WinXP genauso funktioniert. Entgegen gängiger Meinungen und ohne in der registry rumzupfuschen.
Einziger Unterschied: Den Microsoft Standart AHCI Treiber gibt es unter XP nicht. Anstelle den AHCI/RAID Treiber von der Mainboard Hersteller Site laden und bei Installation auswählen. Nach erfolgreichem Neustart, bei Intel based Boards, die Intel Matrix Storage Device Software installieren.
Natürlich nicht vergessen im BIOS auf AHCI umstellen 
Hab´s bei meinen beiden Rechenknechten erfolgreich installiert.
Ergebnis: Schnellerer Bootvorgang (subjectiv) und mehr speed im OS, ohne jetzt genaue Zahlen  präsentieren zu können 


Gruß

TALON


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Juni 2008)

freakywilli3 schrieb:


> Finde die neue ausgabe auch nicht schlecht nur finde ich das AMD/ATI in den letzten ausgaben zu kurz kommt. Ich würde mir mal mehr diesbezüglich wünschen ansonsten erste sahne weiter so



Im nächsten Heft wird auch eine neue Ati-GPU ausführlich getestet.  Da der Grafikprozessor ordentlich knallt, werden Radeon-Karten in Zukunft sicher an Gewichtung gewinnen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Oliver (21. Juni 2008)

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch 4-GHz-Phenoms und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Juni 2008)

*Hinweis zu Lesereinsendungen S.128 "Erstattung der Versandkosten bei Widerruf"*

Das was euch die Onlinehändler gesagt haben ist so nicht ganz richtig. Die Gesetzeslage ist mehr als klar, weil es im Gesetz klar steht, wer die Versandkosten zu bezahlen hat. Da muss kein Richter Recht sprechen.

Wir lesen dazu §357 II, III BGB



> (2) 1Der Verbraucher ist bei Ausübung des Widerrufsrechts zur Rücksendung verpflichtet, wenn die *Sache durch Paket versandt* werden kann. 2*Kosten und Gefahr* der Rücksendung *trägt bei Widerruf und Rückgabe der Unternehmer*. 3Wenn ein Widerrufsrecht nach § 312d Abs. 1 Satz 1 besteht, *dürfen dem Verbraucher die regelmäßigen Kosten der Rücksendung vertraglich auferlegt werden, wenn der Preis der zurückzusendenden Sache einen Betrag von 40 Euro nicht übersteigt* oder *wenn bei einem höheren Preis der Sache der Verbraucher die Gegenleistung oder eine Teilzahlung zum Zeitpunkt des Widerrufs noch nicht erbracht hat, es sei denn, dass die gelieferte Ware nicht der bestellten entspricht.*
> (3) 1*Der Verbraucher** hat* abweichend von § 346 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Nr. 3 *Wertersatz für eine durch die bestimmungsgemäße Ingebrauchnahme der Sache entstandene Verschlechterung zu leisten*, wenn er spätestens bei Vertragsschluss in Textform auf diese Rechtsfolge und eine Möglichkeit hingewiesen worden ist, sie zu vermeiden. 2Dies gilt nicht, wenn die Verschlechterung ausschließlich auf die Prüfung der Sache zurückzuführen ist. 3§ 346 Abs. 3 Satz 1 Nr. 3 findet keine Anwendung, wenn der Verbraucher über sein Widerrufsrecht ordnungsgemäß belehrt worden ist oder hiervon anderweitig Kenntnis erlangt hat.


Kurzum dürfen dem Verbraucher "regelmäßige Kosten des Versands" (die kostengünstigste Versandart > Kommentar zum BGB, Jauernig) nur unter folgen Voraussetzungen auferlegt werden:

1. Die Sache wurde durch Paket versandt

2a. Der Preis der Ware hat *NICHT* mehr als 40€ betragen (netto)

*ODER*

2b. Der Verbraucher hat die Ware noch nicht bezahlt (Ausnahme, falsche Ware wurde geliefert)

Sind diese Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllt muss der Unternehmer (jeder gewerblich oder selbstständig Tätige > jeder Onlineshop der Umsatzsteuer/Mehrwertsteuer vereinnahmt) die Versandkosten tragen.
___________
Im Artikel war das Beispiel mit einem Fernseher. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Fernseher mehr als 40€ netto gekostet hat. Der Online-Händler hätte also die Versandkosten tragen müssen.

Absatz 3 habe ich nur eingefügt, um auch zu sagen, dass wenn die Sache innerhalb der 14-Tage durch den Verbraucher eine Verschlechterung erfährt (ihr macht was kaputt) die Wertminderung vom Verbraucher bezahlt werden muss. Ihr müsst nichts bezahlen, wenn ihr beispielsweise die Verpackung aufmacht (Beispiel eingeschweiste Ware) und die Verpackung danach kaputt ist, weil ihr anders nicht an die Ware drangekommen wärt.

_____________

Noch was.

Ihr solltet vielleicht beim nächsten Mal nicht bei den "Begünstigten" nachfragen, die sich ein Schnäppchen daraus schlagen wollen. Ihr habt doch bei Computec mit Sicherheit auch eine Rechtsabteilung oder?

Das die Shops sich das nicht leisten können, spielt keine Rolle. Es gibt da einen schönen Rechtsgrundsatz:

"Geld hat man zu haben"

Hoffe konnte euch weiterhelfen.

*EDIT

Der Verbraucher könnte, wenn der Unternehmer es will, den Versand im Vornherein bezahlen müssen. Der Verbraucher hat dann aber ein Recht auf Erstattung der Versandgebühren.

Ebenso räumt das Gesetz (laut meinem Kommentar) das Recht ein, die Ware "unfrei" zu versenden. Das halte ich aber für problematisch, weil diese Versandart oftmals zu organisatorischen Problemen beim Unternehmer führen kann (Thema Verhältnismäßigkeit) und evtl. von den AGBs verboten wird.
*


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Juni 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch 4-GHz-Phenoms und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung



Ich wäre froh wenn die Dinger 3GHz schaffen! 

@Heft: Was soll ich sagen? Gut gelungen!


----------



## killer89 (25. Juni 2008)

Heft ist gut gelungen, aber ich hab die DVD zu bemängeln, die sieht auch wieder so aus, als hätte sie 3 Monate bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch gelegen... könnt ihr das nich ändern??

MfG


----------



## push@max (25. Juni 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch 4-GHz-Phenoms und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung



Ist irgendwie still um die Phenoms geworden, vielleicht wird heimlich still und leise in aller Ruhe an der Weiterentwicklung der aktuellen Phenoms gearbeitet, damit auch jetzt mal wieder ein Kracher im CPU Bereich kommt...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

Aber find die aktuelle Ausgabe gelungen...paar Interessante Artikel dabei!


----------

